# Baking grade honey



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am getting 1.90 a pound for brazilan pepper also called bakers grade. Mine is all sold. Call Jerome Jones912-288-0609 he may have a few barrels left.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

We get $2.50/lb for our bakers honey. It has a little extra wax and has been heated.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

westernbeekeeper said:


> We get $2.50/lb for our bakers honey. It has a little extra wax and has been heated.


Wow. Then what do you get for White or ELA?


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

We get the same for white, extra-light amber, and dark: $3.00/lb for pure raw unfiltered. I sell to a meadmakers club here in town for $3.50 lb. Those are bulk prices. Retail, we get $8.00/lb. That's here in WY.


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

I got $1.80 for LA bakery in the barrel 2 months ago, $3 in buckets and it goes up $.40 for ELA. I get $7 retail for all other sizes.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

$3.00 Retail, right? Or is that right to the Bakery?


----------

